# NCEES Apparel Store?



## ptatohed (Apr 10, 2014)

In April 2014's _Licensure Exchange_, page 10, it says there is now an NCEES Apparel Store.

"A link to the NCEES Apparel Store is now available on the Resource sections of MyNCEES, and orders are ...".

I logged in to my MyNCEES Account and I do not see a link to the Apparel Store. In fact, I don't see anything labeled as a "Resource section" from MyDashboard.

Is it just me?


----------



## NJmike PE (Apr 10, 2014)

What do they have hoodies and hats and things of that nature?


----------



## envirotex (Apr 10, 2014)

I would like to have an eb.com t-shirt with the new logo...

Maybe Road Guy could autograph it for me!

Unfortunately, think there would only be about 6 takers for the ladies-tee...


----------



## knight1fox3 (Apr 10, 2014)

Can you buy the pencils? hmy:


----------



## ptatohed (Apr 10, 2014)

NJmike PE said:


> What do they have hoodies and hats and things of that nature?








NJ, per April L.E., pg 10:

_New online NCEES apparel store_

_We have offered shirts, jackets, and hats with the NCEES logo for some time, but previously, there was a limited choice, and items had to be ordered through NCEES and then sent to a local firm to embroider the NCEES logo. To address these issues, we recently signed a deal with Lands End to provide NCEES merchandise through the online retailer._

_A link to the NCEES Apparel Store is now available on the Resource sections of MyNCEES, and orders are placed directly through Lands End. This store offers a larger selection of items and a more efficient ordering process, so we’re happy to be able to offer it._



knight1fox3 said:


> Can you buy the pencils? hmy:




Oh my gosh kf!!!!! Dude, you almost made me spit my coffee all over my monitor! Too funny. 

I like the way you think my friend!


----------



## NJmike PE (Apr 10, 2014)

knight1fox3 said:


> Can you buy the pencils? hmy:


This I would do. I would love to get my hands on the pencils from the exams that I failed with. It would make a nice framing: "These many pencils to pass the PE"


----------



## matt267 PE (Apr 10, 2014)

Maybe potpourri?

They could take a picture of you during the exam and sell you commemorative cups. Kinda like Disney.


----------



## Iheartyou (Apr 10, 2014)

knight1fox3 said:


> Can you buy the pencils? hmy:


You know...on the Engineer's day at the National Museum in DC..the NCEES booth giving out the pencil to all the kids!


----------



## Predgw (Apr 10, 2014)

Gray hooded sweatshirt with big bold red letters

"What is the cut score?"


----------



## ptatohed (Jun 3, 2014)

So is it safe to assume no one else is seeing this "link to the NCEES Apparel Store is now available on the Resource sections of MyNCEES" either?


----------



## JMT (Jun 3, 2014)

Ptatohed, I talked to NCEES after you posted this in April. They said there isn't a link shown on the NCEES website but they gave me a link... I don't remember what the address was, but this will take you there also:

http://ocs.landsend.com/cd/frontdoor?store_name=ncees&amp;store_type=3


----------



## ptatohed (Jun 3, 2014)

JMT said:


> Ptatohed, I talked to NCEES after you posted this in April. They said there isn't a link shown on the NCEES website but they gave me a link... I don't remember what the address was, but this will take you there also:
> 
> http://ocs.landsend.com/cd/frontdoor?store_name=ncees&amp;store_type=3




Rad, thanks JMT. This link is not accessible from NCEES's website..... how is anyone to know about it? But, then again, it doesn't really matter after all..... there are no pencils for sale.


----------



## Road Guy (Jun 3, 2014)

The shipping is 6-8 weeks though....


----------



## Mike in Gastonia (Jun 3, 2014)

ptatohed said:


> JMT said:
> 
> 
> > Ptatohed, I talked to NCEES after you posted this in April. They said there isn't a link shown on the NCEES website but they gave me a link... I don't remember what the address was, but this will take you there also:
> ...


Since their Licensure Exchange is for people of the licensing boards, I'm guessing the apparel is for the same group. IOW, it's not for the general public.


----------



## Reivax (Jun 4, 2014)

So there's no way to get the specific exam pencils? Darn.


----------



## snickerd3 (Jun 4, 2014)

They make a killing with PE test related tshirts and such with funny one liners printed on them


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Jun 5, 2014)

NJmike PE said:


> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> > Can you buy the pencils? hmy:
> ...




I'm not sure if they make frames big enough to hold all the pencils I would have to include.


----------



## iwire (Jun 5, 2014)

knight1fox3 said:


> Can you buy the pencils? hmy:


..I took a few from NCEES booth last year when they have Engineer's week LOL....red color for those who interested ...might sell if the price is right lol


----------



## DanHalen (Sep 3, 2014)

So have any of you ordered anything yet? Be honest.


----------

